
Google Fortunetelling – Predict your future - chkuendig
http://betagoogle.com/
======
pavornyoh
This was the response I got after testing
it..[http://betagoogle.com/refugees.html](http://betagoogle.com/refugees.html)

------
ljk
It doesn't say on the site, but it's not affiliated with Google - WHOIS info:

    
    
        Registrant Organization: BrainMedia

